# Pronunciacion - R



## gomie2003

?Debo preguntar sobre pronunciacion en este foro?  yo no se...

Donde y/o cuando pronuncian la letra "r" lo mismo como "rr".  Yo pensaba que se procuncia asi cuando la letra es al fin o a la empieza de la palabra, como tal...

"romper"

...en lo que ambos "r"es se pronuncia como "rr". (rromperr)

Es verdad?  Tambien, corregeme en la gramatica, por favor.


----------



## libre_pensador

Se pronuncia como la doble r en los siguientes casos:
-inicial de palabra (romper)
-después de un consonante (alrededor)

Espero que te ayude


----------



## mazbook

Hola libre_pensador:





libre_pensador said:


> Se pronuncia como la doble r en los siguientes casos:
> -inicial de palabra (romper)
> -después de un consonante (alrededor)
> 
> Espero que te ayude


Creo, sí es como la doble r pero *más corta* en la conversación normal.¿No?

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## gomie2003

¿Es un mal error de hablar si el ''rr'' parece ''r'' asi?


----------



## libre_pensador

Creo que cualquier persona te entendería, pero sí hay diferencia en cómo se pronuncia. 

Por ejemplo:
pero/perro (but/dog)
caro/carro (expensive/car)
ahora/ahorra (now/third person conjugation of 'to save')

No te preocupes, ¡un día llegarás a dominar el idioma!

¡Suerte!


----------



## libre_pensador

Mazbook, me imagino que sí es más corta en la conversación normal. Muchas veces se exagera la vibrante múltiple.


----------



## San

mazbook said:


> Hola libre_pensador:Creo, sí es como la doble r pero *más corta* en la conversación normal.¿No?
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán



Yo no veo diferencia entre la r de carro y la de roto, lo cual no quiere decir que no la haya, porque  muchas veces no somos conscientes de los distintos alófonos que usamos para un mismo fonema.

Saludos.


----------



## tireless

San said:


> Yo no veo diferencia entre la r de carro y la de roto, lo cual no quiere decir que no la haya, porque muchas veces no somos conscientes de los distintos alófonos que usamos para un mismo fonema.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Yo creo que es el mismo sonido. Sólo que ortográficamente no se escribe la doble erre al principio de palabra.


----------



## lazarus1907

libre_pensador said:


> Se pronuncia como la doble r en los siguientes casos:
> -inicial de palabra (romper)
> -después de un consonante (alrededor)


No es después de una consonante, sino después de /l/, /n/ o /s/. Con otras consonantes se pronouncia suave: Trabajo, bruto, cráneo...

No hay alófonos de ningún tipo: El fonema /rr/ es el mismo en todos los casos mencionados antes.


----------



## tireless

Una regla para saber si se escribe "rr" es entre dos vocales.

Arroz, carro, perro


----------



## ampurdan

lazarus1907 said:


> No hay alófonos de ningún tipo: El fonema /rr/ es el mismo en todos los casos mencionados antes.



Yo también pienso que se pronuncia igual la "r" de "rato" que las "rr" de "carro", pero sí es cierto que ambas se suavizan en el discurso habitual. Por lo menos, yo lo hago. Si pronuncio aisladamente "carro" o "rato" me sale un sonido fuerte fuerte. Sin embargo, si me pongo a leer una frase me doy cuenta que las erres fuertes ahí se suavizan, sin llegar a ser pronunciadas como "eres".


----------



## chorobisco

tireless said:


> Una regla para saber si se escribe "rr" es entre dos vocales.
> 
> Arroz, carro, perro


 
En estos ejemplos la palabra ya esta escrita con 'rr', asi que no hay duda. Pero cuando la palabra se escribe con una r, por ejemplo en el caso de 'raro' que se ha senalado, no se pronuncia 'rr', sino 'r'.

No se si esto es siempre el caso, pero doy unos ejemplos:

raro
pero (comparado con perro)
caro / carro
hablaron


Leyendo los otros posts, me los imagino sentados frente a sus computadoras, murmurando palabras como unos locos


----------



## lazarus1907

chorobisco said:


> Creo que cuando la 'r' esta al comienzo de la palabra siempre se pronuncia 'rr', pero puedo estar equivocado.


No estás equivocado, pero lee los mensajes anteriores:

Letra *r*: Suena como /rr/ cuando aparece a principio de una palabra, o después de *l*, *n* o *s*. En los demás casos suena como /r/.

Dígrafo *rr*: Siempre suena como /rr/ y se usa cuando no sigue a una *l*, *n* o *s *(en la práctica, casi siempre después de una vocal).


----------



## ernest_

lazarus1907 said:


> No hay alófonos de ningún tipo: El fonema /rr/ es el mismo en todos los casos mencionados antes.



Yo no estoy tan seguro, creo que el fonema /rr/ a final de palabra es posible que se realice como /r/ cuando la siguiente palabra empieza con una vocal. Ejemplo:

_Hay que acabar cuanto antes.
Hay que acabar antes de las tres._

En la segunda frase, creo que es posible pronunciar /r/. De hecho, acabo de escuchar en la radio la frase "viajar es un placer" y claramente el locutor pronunciaba /r/ en la palabra viajar.


----------



## chorobisco

lazarus1907 said:


> No estás equivocado, pero lee los mensajes anteriores:
> 
> Letra *r*: Suena como /rr/ cuando aparece a principio de una palabra, o después de *l*, *n* o *s*. En los demás casos suena como /r/.
> 
> Dígrafo *rr*: Siempre suena como /rr/ y se usa cuando no sigue a una *l*, *n* o *s *(en la práctica, casi siempre después de una vocal).


 
Gracias Lazarus. De hecho fue por eso que edite mi post: lei todos los posts anteriores y vi que eso ya se habia aclarado.


----------



## San

ernest_ said:


> Yo no estoy tan seguro, creo que el fonema /rr/ a final de palabra es posible que se realice como /r/ cuando la siguiente palabra empieza con una vocal. Ejemplo:
> 
> _Hay que acabar cuanto antes.
> Hay que acabar antes de las tres._
> 
> En la segunda frase, creo que es posible pronunciar /r/. De hecho, acabo de escuchar en la radio la frase "viajar es un placer" y claramente el locutor pronunciaba /r/ en la palabra viajar.



Yo diría que al final de palabra el fonema es siempre /r/, ¿no? Prueba a decir tu frase con /rr/ y quien te oiga pensará que eres ruso . En cualquier caso en el sur de España se realiza como una aspiración ("aparcah" por aparcar), y me suena mucho algo parecido en zonas de América con la /r/ al final de sílaba ("henmano" por hermano).

Para la /rr/ nunca he percibido diferencias, aunque la wikipedia habla de al menos dos realizaciones muy extendidas. En cualquier caso, como ya se ha comentado, no depende de que se escriba r o rr.


----------



## ampurdan

En realidad, creo que en España, excepción hecha del sur, se pronuncia normalmente el sonido final de "canta*r*" (si no sigue vocal, como han dicho ya) o "he*r*mano", como /rr/, pero más suave. Sin embargo, algunos locutores de radio y otra gente que vive de hablar, especialmente los comentaristas deportivos, cuando tienen que enfatizar esas palabras pronuncian claramente un /rr/ muy vibrante. Y no por ello parecen rusos.


----------



## San

ampurdan said:


> En realidad, creo que en España, excepción hecha del sur, se pronuncia normalmente el sonido final de "canta*r*" (si no sigue vocal, como han dicho ya) o "he*r*mano", como /rr/, pero más suave. Sin embargo, algunos locutores de radio y otra gente que vive de hablar, especialmente los comentaristas deportivos, cuando tienen que enfatizar esas palabras pronuncian claramente un /rr/ muy vibrante. Y no por ello parecen rusos.



Pero cuál se supone que es el fonema, ¿/r/ o /rr/? ¿O realmente no importa porque no hay palabras que se distingan por la r al final de sílaba? Yo siempre había pensado que era /r/.


----------



## ampurdan

En esa posición, es una /rr/ ante consonante y una /r/ ante vocal.


----------



## San

ampurdan said:


> En esa posición, es una /rr/ ante consonante y una /r/ ante vocal.



En el segundo caso una r final de sílaba seguida de vocal sólo puede ocurrir cuando la r es también final de palabra. Pero yo hablaba de fonema, los fonemas que componen una palabra no dependen de qué palabra viene a continuación (según tengo entendido). Lo que yo me preguntaba es qué fonema corresponde a la r de cantar (sin nada detrás).

En el primero igual, a mí me suena más "parcial" pronunciado con /r/, aunque tampoco me extrañaría oírlo con /rr/. Pero de nuevo estaba interesado en cuál es el fonema. Según las normas que ha puesto Lazarus es /r/, aunque yo conozco mejor la fonética inglesa que la española


----------



## ampurdan

Yo diría que es /rr/. Desde luego, no es una /rr/ muy vibrante normalmente...


----------



## San

ampurdan said:


> Yo diría que es /rr/. Desde luego, no es una /rr/ muy vibrante normalmente...



A mí me parece curioso que dos hispanohablantes no estén seguros de cuáles son los fonemas que componen una palabra y además discrepen 

Pero es que como dije antes no sé siquiera hasta qué punto tiene sentido hablar de dos fonemas en este caso, porque no hay palabras que se diferencien por los dos sonidos de la r al final de sílaba.


----------



## ernest_

San said:


> En el primero igual, a mí me suena más "parcial" pronunciado con /r/, aunque tampoco me extrañaría oírlo con /rr/. Pero de nuevo estaba interesado en cuál es el fonema. Según las normas que ha puesto Lazarus es /r/, aunque yo conozco mejor la fonética inglesa que la española



Para saber cual es el fonema lo mejor es librarse de todas las posibles "interferencias"; pronuncia una palabra aislada, por ejemplo: _VER_. Cómo lo dices: ¿con /rr/ o con /r/? Ya tienes el fonema


----------



## Khala

Yo he oído la palabra "pierna" y me sonó a una "rr" allí.
¿Es correcta, o sólo la dijo así por efecto?


----------



## jmx

Parece que se nos ha colado aquí un problema que yo tengo hace tiempo con el catalán. Creo que Ernest y Ampurdán están pensando en la fonética teórica del catalán, no del castellano.

Yo percibo clarísimamente el fonema /r/ de 'viajar' como idéntico al de 'caro', y muy distinto al de 'carro'. No porque lo digan así los libros, que lo dicen, sino que realmente lo percibo así, ya sea delante de vocal, de consonante o aislado. Me parece que el 99,99% de los castellanoparlantes monolingües lo oímos igual. Otra cosa serían los sonidos, por oposición a los fonemas, pero eso ya es un mundo de sutilezas.

En los libros sobre fonética del catalán se considera que la 'r' final corresponde al fonema /rr/ de 'carro', y sin embargo yo no noto diferencias en ese sonido en ambos idiomas. Mi única explicación es que los fonetistas catalanes se aferran a algún tipo de definición hiperteórica sacada de algún libro, y que yo no entiendo. Es importante tener en cuenta que en catalán, salvo el dialecto valenciano, la letra 'r' final suele ser muda, es por tanto un sonido infrecuente.


----------



## ampurdan

Si te soy sincero, desconozco lo que dicen los fonetistas de uno u otro idioma. No voy a discutir aquí el sonido en catalán porque la mayoría no tiene por qué tener conocimientos de este idioma, yo sólo me fijo en el sonido al final de la palabra "viajar" en castellano y me parece que es como una /rr/ suave, como la de "rato" o "carro" cuando hablamos normalmente. Por lo menos, si yo oigo alguien que dice "viajarrrrr", no me suena extraño, como quien dice "pierrrrrna", "árrrbol" o "carrrrrro" o "perrrro". Seria una manera de enfatizar la palabra. 

No se puede hacer lo mismo con "caro" o "pero", pero tampoco con "acera" o "obra" (si alguien dijera "obrrra" sí me sonaría a ruso).

Por eso, me parece que el sonido final "r" tiene que ser el de /rr/, salvo ante vocal.


----------

